# New heifer



## BoldVenture

So what do yall think? My first "keeper"


----------



## BlackDog

Looks good


----------



## BoldVenture

Thanks! She's a 9 month old Registered Angus.


----------



## jbardellini

Looks good


----------



## charloisfarmer

Nice it's good when u start raising ur own bloodlines


----------



## Gerard-Dawn

Looking nice, will be a great addition to your livestock!


----------



## dawnandduke2002

Very nice! I look at one of my calves and he's seven months and still looking like a reg. 4 month old, his mom was around 7 months when she was bred, so he's a small one, hence his name; Peanut.


----------



## MississippiJubileeRancher

Looks good where r u all from


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

BoldVenture said:


> So what do yall think? My first "keeper"


Good length, decent depth, a little lacking in the rear end. I would have to see her walk and we how she "tracks" before making a final keeper determination! She looks a bit on the small side frame wise but for 9 months old not to shabby!


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

BoldVenture said:


> Thanks! She's a 9 month old Registered Angus.


Registered don't mean a thing. I've seen someone that had commercial non registered cows that quality wise would wipe the floor with any high dollared registered cow!


----------



## oreana

many beginners believe an animal has to be good quality to be registered--WRONG. They are not good because they are registered and they are (unfortunately) not registered because they are good. The only exceptions I know of are the Parthenaise of France and the Piedmontese of Italy. They have standards that must be met before an animal can be registered although the U.S.A. chapters of those organizations don't seem to adhere to those standards.


----------

